

Irresolvable Email Deliverability Issues With Digital Ocean - exratione
https://www.exratione.com/2014/03/irresolvable-email-deliverability-issues-with-digital-ocean/index.php

======
ChuckMcM
Key takeaway:

 _" The most logical explanation is that Digital Ocean is a spam-sender's and
attacker's playgroup. It is cheap and droplets can be used to immediately send
out mail. Bad actors no doubt constantly generate new accounts and rent
servers for their nefarious purposes, which leads Digital Ocean IP addresses
to become increasingly polluted and worthless for any use involving email."_

This is exactly correct, people set up phishing sites, botnet C&C servers,
spam senders, web scrapers, torrent seeders, etc. I regularly ban anywhere
from 5 to 50 Digital Ocean IPs every day trying to various evil things (from
click fraud to dark hat SEO). What is unclear is what, if any, motivation
Digital Ocean has for preventing this. Presumably they are getting paid for
the droplet time. Is it too far a stretch to compare it to opening a shop in a
sleezy crime-ridden neighborhood because the 'rent was cheap' and then
complain that nobody comes to your shop? Some providers spend time and
resources policing that stuff, and that costs them money, which is reflected
in their hosting costs. Others don't spend any money on that and it too is
reflected in their hosting costs :-).

Now not to be a complete downer here, you can buy your own IP addresses from
ARIN and get them routed to your droplet. The world will be easier for you.
But it is going to increase the cost of doing business.

------
JohnTHaller
This is not unusual in what is essentially 'shared' IP space within cloud
providers. It's easy for spammers to fire up a $5 droplet, send out a ton of
spam, and disappear. Rackspace similarly recommends against sending from their
cloud IP ranges.

------
somesay
Are you using SPF and DKIM? Those proof that the emails are verified by the
DNS of the sender's domain. Maybe IP based blacklists are more likely ignored
since providers could rather block based on domains than. Both technologies
are at least supported by Google Apps.

